# 185 lb Rottweiler?



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

This just seems so wrong to me. They aren't ment to be this big, and his poor hips and joints 

http://www.atlantarottweilers.com/sire.html


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Obviously this dog is completely OUT of the breed standard at 31 inches at the withers. That and he is obese which isn't a help to anyone. Why do people think that bigger is better? I am just not impressed with the oversized dog breeders. I had an oversized Rottie that was 140 lbs and he suffered because of it. I couldn't yell at his breeder as he was a rescue but I am sure that somewhere, someone was bragging about their "cool oversized" Rottweilers. HATE that stuff. 

Just had to add that you can usually tell an ad is full of crap when they say something like "Large German Male" German? Well, a decendent of course but why say he is German? Some people think that saying their dog is German means it is somehow a better quality dog. If this dog was truly from Germany, he would have a tail as they do not dock in Germany anymore. I can't tell you how often people ask "Is that a German Rottweiler?" They think German Rottweilers are bigger and better bloodlines or something. None of that is true. There are good breeders and bad in Germany just like there are here. A dog out of standard is a dog out of standard no matter where it originated.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah... I agree with Inga.

I seriously doubt he's 185# anyway, but if he is, it's because he's fat. People are generally not a good at eyeballing a dog's weight. I've had numerous people tell me they thought Clyde weighs 120#, 150# and 200#. He's a lean 100#, ±5 pounds here and there. And because he's tall/lanky and lean (i.e., not grotesquely overweight), he _must_ be an American rottie. They have no idea what they're talking about.

Regardless, it's asinine that these dopes are breeding these oversized dogs. It's not good for the dogs individually or as a breed.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

He is bigger than my Mastiff. It doesn't look like he has a healthy build either. Not fair for the dog :/

I do not know much about Rottie standards ( what is typical?) ..I think they are a wonderful and good looking breed. Just wondering how much they normally weigh and what is typical height .

I see a lot of huge GSDs too..I know the standards for typical GSDs ..but hear their is a breed called King Shepherds? Don;t know much about them , but have seen some around. They seem like giant GSDs with a more square build.

Bigger is not better..bigger means joint issues and shorter life spans . I work hard to keep Greta nice and trim because I know the inherent risks of being a giant breed.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

sandydj said:


> Bigger is not better..bigger means joint issues and shorter life spans . I work hard to keep Greta nice and trim because I know the inherent risks of being a giant breed.


Agreed. I keep Dakota nice and lean for this very reason, despite the fact that I am often told "you need to feed that dog more" or "he's a puppy still, isn't he supposed to be fat?" .. NO! He is a perfect weight for his age, and I intend to keep him that way.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

All of that breeder's dogs look fat. I also don't get why the site says they breed for the standard and sale show puppies when it's clear they don't. 

There is a man around here that thinks he's the best thing in the world because his male Rottie is 140 lb and his female is 130 lb. I've met them both and they just don't look right. I also found an english Mastiff breeder who's whole selling point is that she breeds then huge. People like that will always make money because people that don't know much about dogs really do think biiger is better. 

The German vs. American thing with Rottweiler's drives me nuts. We're always getting asked what he is. A lot of times if you try to correct those people they just tell you you're wrong and don't know anything about the breed. 



MonicaBH said:


> I've had numerous people tell me they thought Clyde weighs 120#, 150# and 200#. He's a lean 100#, ±5 pounds here and there. And because he's tall/lanky and lean (i.e., not grotesquely overweight), he _must_ be an American rottie. They have no idea what they're talking about.


I get that with Porter too. People are always shocked that he's only 100 lb. And they too think he's an "american" Rottie because of that.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone breed bigger than usual English Mastiffs?!?!?I mean , they are already the heaviest breed..what more do you want?

I love the look of a lean sleek muscular Rottie. Poetic looking . Why would anyone want to make them into meatballs like this breeder? 

As I side note , I do see a lot of overweight Rotties . And overweight Mastiffs types in general. At 31 inches and about 150 pounds , people often comment about Greta "gee , she is small for a Mastiff" . I always say "good , we hope to get a lot of healthy years out of her where she can run and play with Bo and our kids"


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea, I found a mastiff breeder that said they breed for "impressive size" but yet also for breed standard and soundness. By increasing size you are NOT increasing soundness!

Seriously?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sandydj said:


> I do not know much about Rottie standards ( what is typical?) ..I think they are a wonderful and good looking breed. Just wondering how much they normally weigh and what is typical height .
> 
> .


From the AKC breed standard

General Appearance
The ideal Rottweiler is a medium large, robust and powerful dog, black with clearly defined rust markings. His compact and substantial build denotes great strength, agility and endurance. Dogs are characteristically more massive throughout with larger frame and heavier bone than bitches. Bitches are distinctly feminine, but without weakness of substance or structure. 


Size, Proportion, Substance
Dogs--24 inches to 27 inches. Bitches--22 inches to 25 inches, with preferred size being mid-range of each sex. Correct proportion is of primary importance, as long as size is within the standard's range. The length of body, from prosternum to the rearmost projection of the rump, is slightly longer than the height of the dog at the withers, the most desirable proportion of the height to length being 9 to 10. The Rottweiler is neither coarse nor shelly. Depth of chest is approximately fifty percent (50%) of the height of the dog. His bone and muscle mass must be sufficient to balance his frame, giving a compact and very powerful appearance. Serious Faults--Lack of proportion, undersized, oversized, reversal of sex characteristics (bitchy dogs, doggy bitches).

From the German or ADRK breed standard
Size and weight 
Heigtht at withers: For males is 61 - 68 cm. 
61 - 62 cm is small / 63 - 64 cm is medium height / 65 - 66 cm is large - correct height / 67 - 68 cm is very large 
Weight: approximately 50 kg 

Heigtht at withers: 
For bitches is 56 - 63 cm. 
56 - 57 cm is small / 58 - 59 cm is medium height / 60 - 61 cm is large - correct height / 62 - 63 cm is very large 
Weight: approximately 42 kg 

As you can see, they are very much the same. No huge difference. People just need to be educated, though some refuse to hear the truth.

50 kg is 110 pounds So those HUGE GERMAN Rottweilers that people talk about are simply oversized dogs. Carsten is on the small end of the standard at 62 cm and 45 - 46 kg


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is around 31" and probably 150lbs. He's a good size boy, about mid range for his weight & average height...for a Saint. I cant imagine anyone wanting a Rottweiler this size, they're not meant to be Saint Bernard size! I hope humans figure out that breeding huge (or tiny) dogs isnt in the dogs' best interest...before we ruin more breeds.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are the Mastiff breeders. I don't trust anyone that says "size does matter" when talking about their dogs unless they mean keeping dogs at a heathy size matters. These dog look the same size if not smaller than some other well bred mastiffs I have seen. 

http://www.unograndemastiffs.com/index.html


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That dog is a fatty! He might weigh 185, but I would guess a healthy weight for him would be a lot less.

Moose is somewhere between 100-125 pounds (exact weight not known; he's scared of the scale). I have to measure him, I guess I never have!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I would love to see this 31"; 185 lb. monster work....after all, rottweilers are a working breed. In my opinion, rottweilers should be bred within the standard and physically able to work whether it be obedience, carting, herding, agility, schutzhund, and/or tracking. My boy who is 24.5" tall and weighs in at a muscular 81 pounds is built for work. That dog couldn't stand 5 minutes of anything requiring some physical effort. 

I'm not in the least surprised her dogs had no titles either before or after their names...or OFA health clearances. 

I really get irked by rottweiler "breeders" like this....


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

That dog's got fat rolls on his neck. He actually looks like one of the really fat labs we just got turned over to us.

We had an oversized rottie at about 130, not so much overweight as he was substantially bigger than the standard. He had hip problmes from an early age. I also know of a woman with a 160 lb rottie, I can anticipate problems for him as well.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

That dog just looks overweight to me... poor guy.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Also going to remark on no showing of OFA or other health certs. Just a bunch of personality qualities. Too bad and poor dog.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Inga said:


> Just had to add that you can usually tell an ad is full of crap when they say something like "Large German Male" German? Well, a decendent of course but why say he is German?


A lot of people think if something is 'imported' or from Europe it's somehow higher quality. Beats me as to why.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

It's like the people who claim to have 200 lb. Pyrs...FAT FAT FAT!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking at the pedigree it looks like the dam and grand dam do not have clearances for their hips. The sire's pedigree looks better as far as testing goes.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm really shocked that any of them have health testing done. Most of the time breeders like this get their vets to look the dog over and that's it.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

TStafford said:


> Here are the Mastiff breeders. I don't trust anyone that says "size does matter" when talking about their dogs unless they mean keeping dogs at a heathy size matters. These dog look the same size if not smaller than some other well bred mastiffs I have seen.
> 
> http://www.unograndemastiffs.com/index.html


I see the same thing. These Mastiffs don't look oversize or overweight to me . maybe it is just a dumb choice of wording they used for their webpage that makes them look like they breed bigger than average Mastiffs? The sizes they list are within the standard for dogs I believe ( maybe a bit on the taller side) 

I do notice the Mastiffs seem to have roach backs ( I think they call them roach backs..I mean to say when the rump is noticeably higher than the shoulders)..like my Greta. From what I have read , that is not a sign of stellar breeding.

I actually mean to look more into Mastiffs in general. Having Greta has made me a huge fan ( I never thought myself a giant breed owner) . I think my next rescue when it comes time will be a Mastiff  I wish I knew more about Greta. She looks like she has had bunches of litters . Best guess is she was overbred then tossed out into the woods


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking at the Rotts...not only are the dogs overweight, but, do they show, work, or whatever? Not one listing of a title, or a stacked photo of any of them! Not that I am surprised.

It looks to me like they breed the crap out of the girls, too - if Goliath is the only male... Yikes.

But yeah, everyone assumes my Borzoi are weighty, too. Not so - they are tall, but not very heavy. Manero is about 31 1/2" at the shoulder, and weighs about 85-90 lbs. He is very lean. And Cooper weighs a little more, at about 30", but he has a lot more muscle, and more bone. I don't _want_ them huge! I want them healthy and sound!


----------

